# Robert Parker Awards Paso Robles Winemaker 100 Points



## Vigneron/XpressFill (May 19, 2010)

A big Congratulations to Winemaker Justin Smith for the perfect 100 point
score awarded him by Robert Parker of The Wine Advocate fame. Justin
received this honor for his Saxum Winery 2007 Proprietary Red. Justin,
39, started Saxum Winery and has owned it for just seven years. Justin is
the first Winemaker in the Paso Robles appellation to receive a perfect
100 point score - a new milestone for this wine region. This honor
officially puts the Paso Robles area's quality reputation on par with Napa
and Sonoma - although we locals already knew our area's wines were stellar
in quality. Time for a nice glass of Paso Robles Cabernet Sauvignon to
celebrate. Cheers!


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2010)

CONGRATS !!!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations! You earned it!!!


----------



## St Allie (May 19, 2010)

Awesome news!!


----------



## Wade E (May 19, 2010)

Salute! Thats a pretty impressive ordeal for a winery only open 7 years.


----------

